# Discussion in the House of Commons



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Not sure if this will interest anyone, but thought i'd post it any way..... I came across this discussion in parliment and thought you might like to have a peek at some views from some MP's.......

http://www.theyworkforyou.com/whall/?id=2007-01-31a.106.1&m=1839

Debs
xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Phew....it took some reading but it was very interesting, I just hope somethings comes from it.


twinks xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes sorry perhaps I should have warned it was quite long and heavy  

I just thought it was quite an interesting read regards the PCTs and how they all feel nothing much has been accomplished.......... also a little put out that they are doing another review in conjunction with INUK thats great, but the fact it is a 3 YEAR study just makes me shake my head......... as if people havent waited enough time!!!

Debs
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Just read this. I know it is late in the day to reply, but I am affected by the issue of a child of another woman, having married a man in this position.

The MPs and PCTs seem to have misinterpreted what the health secretary said.
He did not say "no living children" he said "no children living with them" there is a difference.

I am not a mummy figure to my step son. I have given up a lot for him to see my husband. I have helped my husband fight his ex partner in court for access. It has always been stressful. We have paid out a fortune in CSA payments.
My step son does not live with us. He lives 20miles away. 
Why should the existence of this child deny me a chance of motherhood and cause me to suffer from the extreme pain that infertility brings - the feelings of which are enhanced everytime I have to see this child. I am told that I should feel "lucky". 

Why should my Dad be denied the chance to be a grandparent, because some woman even I hardly know has a kid 80 miles from where my Dad lives, who certainly is nothing to do with him.
My Dad has paid his taxes for 60 years. I have paid my taxes for 15 years. 

I do not want all of what my mum and dad worked for, and all of what I have worked for, eventually going to this child. My husband can leave what he likes to his child, but I want what I have to be passed on to my child. I know this sounds like a long time ahead and maybe a little severe, but it is how I feel and it goes around my head all the time.

It is not b***dy fair


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hazel, I thought I'd add to this, as I went to see my MP over this same issue - DH has two children (now 15 and 19) from his previous marriage, and the health board in Dorset said I couldn't be funded because of that.

But my MP (Oliver Letwin) said that this was 'against natural justice' and he has written to the health authority saying that decision would not 'stand up to the scrutiny of a judicial review'.

I am waiting for a reply at the moment, but I was so impressed by his grasp of the situation and feel pretty hopeful that something can be done.
He said he would follow the matter up if we had a negative reply, so fingers crossed!

Go and see your MP at one of his surgeries - all MPs do this, and you get 15 minutes to tell him/her your situation and see if they can help you.
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and no, it's NOT bloody fair - I'm with you on that one!

I have had similar feelings of grief dealing with my steps - they do love me, but it's not the same. I wouldn't even try to be mum to them - they've got one already. But I have still supported them financially and done my best as a stepmum. It just hurts at times.

What health authority have refused you?

xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

We are in Dartford, Gravesham and Swanley pct. Seems the whole of Kent have the same rule.
They send NHS patients 50 miles down to Canterbury, but then refuse to treat you if either has a child. This has wasted so much time. Not even the GP or urologist seem to understand the rules so you end up with being referred anyway, just to find out by reading the leaflet, or waiting for an appointment and then be turned down. Stupid or what?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies and gents

I know this is an older topic(march 07) however i wanted to say that my local MP is on the debate- her name is Dari Taylor , for those who dont know she did this too for infertility ........ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59885.0

I Emailed her to show my support to the above thread and she was very kind and wrote me a very heartfelt letter back, as she openly says she is a infertile lady too and went on to adopt her Daughter, she is very keen to make sure people are getting the help, infomation and support needed and that money is not wasted on treatments that are not suitable for each case

sorry to ramble on however i dont think we praise the good MPs that we have working for us
we tend to only moan about the ones whom we do not agree with

Mez
x


----------

